# Dust mask that wont fog eye glasses????



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

What do you guys and gals use for dust protection that does not fog up your eye glasses??? I have tried paint respirators, but it seems like they just clog up with wood dust quickly and it gets hard to breathe. Those little dust masks work pretty good, but when I breathe out it fogs up my glasses. Thanks in advance for any info!!!!


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Two things I've used were the dusk mask with the vent, and the anti-fog glasses. Both worked, but the anti-fog glasses are also useful when it's hot and the glasses fog without a mask.


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

I've had pretty good luck with *this one*, nothing like using my paint respirator which fogs my glasses like crazy


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

MSINC, I have been pleased with an Ellipse P100 that looks the same as PCDub referenced. I could never get a paper filter that fit as well as the Ellipse does and if the fit isn't tight, you will be inhaling dust.


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

Thanks for the tips and suggestions fellas!!!! It is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

Reason they fog your glasses is that they're not fitting right on your nose. and your breath leaks upward through the poor fit. sometimes you just need to readjust the fit.


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

> Reason they fog your glasses is that they re not fitting right on your nose. and your breath leaks upward through the poor fit. sometimes you just need to readjust the fit.
> 
> - WoodenDreams


Yes sir, I agree and I have tried to adjust…but to no avail. I have ordered two of the above suggested respirators to try. I am hopeful that one of them will do it. Thanks again for the info!!!


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Go to a scuba shop and they will sell you some antifog for goggles. Or as bad as it sounds spit on the lenses and then a quick rinse (use as a last resort).


----------



## msinc (Jan 8, 2017)

> Go to a scuba shop and they will sell you some antifog for goggles. Or as bad as it sounds spit on the lenses and then a quick rinse (use as a last resort).
> 
> - diverlloyd


Thanks, Both my son and I actually are certified advanced open water divers {PADI} and we use "No More Tears" baby shampoo mixed with water for that. I tried it on my glasses and it doesn't so as good as it does in a scuba mask. Wish it did…got lots of that already mixed up. In fact, we just got back from Bonaire.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## StevieFields (Aug 16, 2017)

I use a 3M 6502QL respirator with a 2000 series particulate filter. They seal extremely well so breathe doesn't escape and fog up my glasses. This respirator itself is roughly $25 CDN with the filters coming in at roughly $5 CDN per pair depending on the retailer. It was well worth the investment.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

https://www.amazon.com/3M-Comfort-Facepiece-Reusable-Respirator/dp/B00IF7RCU6/ref=pd_sbs_328_3?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B00IF7RCU6&pd_rd_r=cd860842-d53b-11e8-af19-2fb1fdc93008&pd_rd_w=Aj9he&pd_rd_wg=dtENs&pf_rd_i=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=7d5d9c3c-5e01-44ac-97fd-261afd40b865&pf_rd_r=V8HA5FEFT090EFQNG046&pf_rd_s=desktop-dp-sims&pf_rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=V8HA5FEFT090EFQNG046

https://www.artisticwoodstudio.com/videos


----------

